# How Mindfulness meditation could help you



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, firstly, don't be put off by the fact it's meditation, it's not about looking into yourself or contemplating. In fact, it's the opposite. Think of it more like- brain training or self-therapy. It's used to treat OCD and PTSD, and is a great grounding technique for flashbacks.

Mindfulness is a form of meditating, where you learn to acknowledge painful thoughts and emotions, how to gently pull your thoughts back from wandering off (OCD, intrusive thoguhts), how to live in the moment instead of constantly worrying about things, get back in touch with your body. It's the opposite of Depersonalisation. Also helps with panic attacks and anxeity, just with some breathing techniques.

This site offers a pretty good explanation of what Mindfulness could do for you. This is what people with DP and OCD are looking to change about themselves.
http://www.thehappin...com/mindfulness

*The Benefits of Mindfulness* 
Practising mindfulness helps you:


to be fully present, here and now
to experience unpleasant thoughts and feelings safely
to become aware of what you're avoiding
to become more connected to yourself, to others and to the world around you
to increase self-awareness
to become less disturbed by and less reactive to unpleasant experiences
to learn the distinction between you and your thoughts
to have more direct contact with the world, rather than living through your thoughts
to learn that everything changes; that thoughts and feelings come and go like the weather
to have more balance, less emotional volatility
to experience more calm and peacefulness
to develop self-acceptance and self-compassion
*
Benefits of Mindfulness in Life and Work* 
The practise of mindfulness enables you to: 
improve focus and concentration
increase self-awareness
reduce the impact and influence of stressful thoughts and feelings
facilitate better relationships
catch self-defeating behaviours, and substitute more effective ones
become aware of self-defeating thought processes, and 'let them go'
I can't guarantee that this will cure DP, but I had DP for 20 years, and it helped with my recovery. I think it's pretty amazing. 
It will help give you some stability to be able to think more clearly and focus on the issues you have- abuse, trauma, identity, co-dependency etc.

Here are some free guides. Pick a time that's best for you, and do it the same time every day, make it a part of your routine. Sit on a chair in a quiet room with some candles lit if you wish, cushion under you and one under your feet. And close your eyes and think of a goal. For example- peaceful mind, to be in touch with your body/ thoughts etc, and keep this in mind. Your mind will wander off and your OCD thoughts may play up, but you will soon learn to ignore them. Just follow the guided meditation as best you can. Please persevere, it's worth it!
http://marc.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=22

Try doing this every day for a month, and see if you notice a difference.
If anyone has positive results with this, or if anyone is currently using this, please post your stories here. I have seen some people posting about it, could you write about how it's helping you here, please?

Good luck!


----------



## nalata (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll certainly try it.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

It can be helpful in the short term to stay grounded. 
And if you don't want to go through confusing it or ritually setting up the situation/don't have the time, it can work just as well to close your eyes for a few minutes and only focus your thoughts on breathing.


----------

